# grass collection problem



## wanderer (Jul 31, 2013)

I've recently bought a John Deere X300R - secondhand, but only a year old. It doesn't seem to be blowing the grass into the grass collector. I cleared out a huge plug of consolidated grass that was stuck in the grass outlet, but still nothing seems to be collecting in the grass box. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Is the grass wet/damp your trying blow?
What type of blades?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This may sound crazy.....but are your blades installed properly with the wings pointing up?


----------



## wanderer (Jul 31, 2013)

The blades are those fitted as standard (can't give any more detail than that) . . . they are cutting fine . . . the grass is dry


----------

